
Uber files lawsuit against India's biggest startup, Ola - avip
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/small-biz/startups/uber-accuses-ola-of-making-false-bookings-on-its-platformdrags-the-firm-to-court/articleshow/51511724.cms
======
avip
Pretty interesting story actually.

